# Forum > WoW Classic > WoW Classic Exploits > WoW Classic Vanilla Exploit How to get a x realm party into the same WSG BG every time 100%

## critshield111

This will require the person organizing this two have two accounts. I actually use 5 accounts

1) take your alt account and join a random BG Q (For example say bg 3)
2) wait until BG is nearly over, when BG is about to end get your 10 man premade to Q for BG 3
3) once game has ended your entire premade will get an instant Q pop for a brand new BG (say bg 2)

the benefit from having more than 1 alt account u can watch more than one bg to see when it ends.

why would you want to do this....? sometimes it can take up to 30 mins to get every member into the same BG

----------


## Freefall552

This is quite interesting if it works. Too bad for me that I play alliance and have queue times of less than a minute.

----------

